# Finnex canada



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess finnex canada is now dead? tried to go to the site and got this:

site closed


Any reasoning? anyone hear anything?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Not sure but there have been a few failures recently of the monster rays.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

amazon.ca pulled them too


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Could be it then.. thanks steve.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Sheldon,
I think the only person that can answer your question is CanadaPleco because if I'm not mistaken he was/is the owner of Finnex Canada. Perhaps send him a PM and ask.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=3909
--
Paul


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Sheldon,
Interested in the answer you get as I have a monster ray home


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Sheldon,
> I think the only person that can answer your question is CanadaPleco because if I'm not mistaken he was/is the owner of Finnex Canada. Perhaps send him a PM and ask.
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=3909
> ...


THANKS Paul, Will do, thank-you... i will write to him and ask him to respond to the post if he can.

cheers!!!

"dragon" if i here anything,, will let you know


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

UPDATE: okay folks, i have spoken with Canadapleco (finnex) and this is why they are "NOT" being sold anymore

Rich gave me permission to post this information.

THE REASON: THEY ARE "NOT" CSA approved for canada and bascially finnext will "not" pay for it to be approved. The electrical board has made finnex canada as well as amazon to stop selling them.....

there ya have it!!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Sheldon. 

The other question is will Finnex Canada honour the warranties?
--
Paul


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

So...Other than the fact that they have to pay to get the thing certified in Canada, is the unit going to burn the house down?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

No, it doesn't mean that at all. 

To my understanding if its not approved, they may be subject to recall if sold in Canada.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool man, TBH, I like my finnex


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

^ like it too lol


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

From what i saw of the lights from a couple of friends of mine,, they looked awesome and really brought out beautiful colors. I can't speak to warranties or anything like that, but my thoughts are, if they can't be sold here any longer then well,, i doubt very much that finnex U.S.A will honor any warranty. I would suggest that anyone with any issues try writing to them and see what sort of response you get and let us all know...

cheers!! 

Guess i will be looking for new lights somewhere else... I will research the rest of GTA for some good threads....

thanks


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Finnex in the US has always handled all the warranty issues. If for some reason it was a light that happened to arrive DOA then I replaced it myself and dealt with Finnex.

The whole thing is stupid, the Canadian certification and the US is the same, its a cash grab and I am certainly not going to pay for the certification being that I was just a reseller/dealer.

The only way to get them now is to have them shipped to a PO box in the US and pick them up or have them then forwarded on to you. 

Such a shame as there is some really awesome lights they are about to release as well!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I am currently (no pun intended) using 2 of the Fuge Ray lights ... they are awesome 

I will have to look for them next time I am in the US


----------

